# A new Canon ILC appears for certification, but we already know what it is



## Canon Rumors Guy (Jul 14, 2021)

> The Canon EOS R3 is coming in September according to the latest information that I have been given. As the camera gets closer, we’re going to see more tidbits of information over the next 2 months.
> It looks like the Canon EOS R3 has appeared for its Bluetooth certification. Model numbers containing “DS” cover Canon RF mirrorless cameras as well as DSLRs.
> While I have information about cameras coming after the EOS R3, the DS126835 isn’t one of them.
> 
> ...



Continue reading...


----------



## usern4cr (Jul 14, 2021)

Looking forward to seeing more details of the R3, and one day seeing how it feels in hand!


----------



## Chaitanya (Jul 14, 2021)

Will rent one when it becomes available at rental service here.


----------



## EOS 4 Life (Jul 14, 2021)

@Canon Rumors Guy 
Why do you never include stacked sensor in your list of R3 features?


----------



## amorse (Jul 14, 2021)

Information about cameras coming after the EOS R3, and the DS126835 isn’t one of them you say? You do know how to keep me coming back for more!


----------



## SilverBox (Jul 14, 2021)

Chaitanya said:


> Will rent one when it becomes available at rental service here.


I manage a rental house and am eagerly awaiting adding this to inventory!


----------



## Billybob (Jul 14, 2021)

usern4cr said:


> Looking forward to seeing more details of the R3, and one day seeing how it feels in hand!


Yes, I think that I've seen enough details. Now I need to see how it performs. How well does it track? Does it keep up with the A1 in AF? How strong is the AA filter? How good is high-ISO/low-light performance? 

Hopefully It will be officially announced and pre-release reviews get out in the wild.


----------



## David Hull (Jul 14, 2021)

EOS 4 Life said:


> @Canon Rumors Guy
> Why do you never include stacked sensor in your list of R3 features?


Ho do you know it actually has a stacked sensor?


----------



## EOS 4 Life (Jul 14, 2021)

David Hull said:


> Ho do you know it actually has a stacked sensor?


"Canon’s first full-frame, back-illuminated stacked CMOS image sensor in the EOS R3 will deliver substantially faster read-out speeds, and produce much lower "rolling shutter" distortion than previous EOS models."





Canon U.S.A., Inc. | EOS R3







www.usa.canon.com


----------



## David Hull (Jul 14, 2021)

EOS 4 Life said:


> "Canon’s first full-frame, back-illuminated stacked CMOS image sensor in the EOS R3 will deliver substantially faster read-out speeds, and produce much lower "rolling shutter" distortion than previous EOS models."
> https://www.usa.canon.com/internet/...duct-showcases/cameras-and-lenses/eos-r3[/URL


http://


EOS 4 Life said:


> "Canon’s first full-frame, back-illuminated stacked CMOS image sensor in the EOS R3 will deliver substantially faster read-out speeds, and produce much lower "rolling shutter" distortion than previous EOS models."
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ah, ha. I had not seen an actual Canon claim. Thanks for the reply.


----------



## Anthny (Jul 14, 2021)

Has Canon officially announced the 30mp sensor?


----------



## EOS 4 Life (Jul 14, 2021)

privatebydesign said:


> Yes. It was in the second batch of details released.


No.
Canon Rumors confirmed the rumor.
Canon has not said a word.


----------



## Dinesh262 (Jul 14, 2021)

amorse said:


> Information about cameras coming after the EOS R3, and the DS126835 isn’t one of them you say? You do know how to keep me coming back for more!


What are the cameras coming after EOS R3 ? Is EOS RP Mark ii is one of them ?


----------



## privatebydesign (Jul 14, 2021)

EOS 4 Life said:


> No.
> Canon Rumors confirmed the rumor.
> Canon has not said a word.


You are correct and I am 100% wrong! Funny we end up reading the same unconfirmed information so often we accept it as fact, I am as guilty as anybody.....

In my defense I would say CR rarely lists features as definite unless Craig is very sure of the source and to be as specific as 30.1 seems pretty definitive. However, on researching I agree you are right and Canon have not officially stated 30.1 mp anywhere I can see.

It’s funny because when I first saw that my figure in June here on CR I also asked if it was confirmed, and was told it was specifically listed.


----------



## Del Paso (Jul 14, 2021)

I still (bitterly) miss a mention of an eye-controlled AF.
It would be a cute feature for hand-held macro shots !


----------



## privatebydesign (Jul 14, 2021)

Del Paso said:


> I still (bitterly) miss a mention of an eye-controlled AF.
> It would be a cute feature for hand-held macro shots !


----------



## Tremotino (Jul 14, 2021)

Anthny said:


> Has Canon officially announced the 30mp sensor?


No, just rumors


----------



## EOS 4 Life (Jul 14, 2021)

Dinesh262 said:


> What are the cameras coming after EOS R3 ? Is EOS RP Mark ii is one of them ?


Canon Rumors seems very confident about an R5c and some cinema cameras.
That is about it which does not mean Canon won't sneak something in.


----------



## Skyscraperfan (Jul 14, 2021)

What is the difference between "Internal RAW video" and "RAW internal movie recording"?


----------



## m1mm1m (Jul 14, 2021)

Any guesstimates as to price? Has to be closer to the R5 than to the 1DX if there is still a "R1DX" coming....


----------



## Skyscraperfan (Jul 14, 2021)

m1mm1m said:


> Any guesstimates as to price? Has to be closer to the R5 than to the 1DX if there is still a "R1DX" coming....


I think at least $6000. The only chance of a lower price would be a price war between Nikon, Sony and Canon.


----------



## FrenchFry (Jul 14, 2021)

m1mm1m said:


> Any guesstimates as to price? Has to be closer to the R5 than to the 1DX if there is still a "R1DX" coming....


People have included their guesses for the R3 pricing in the thread below. It covers quite a big range...





Place your bets! What do you think the R3 will cost?


Greetings! We have the information from Canon that the R3 pricing will undercut the competition. From what we know, though, the specs of the R3 don't quite line up with any competition we know about anyway. It is rumored to have more megapixels and FPS than the 1DXiii and the Sony A9. But it is...




www.canonrumors.com


----------



## USMarineCorpsVet (Jul 14, 2021)

Billybob said:


> Yes, I think that I've seen enough details. Now I need to see how it performs. How well does it track? Does it keep up with the A1 in AF? How strong is the AA filter? How good is high-ISO/low-light performance?
> 
> Hopefully It will be officially announced and pre-release reviews get out in the wild.


It's not meant to be a competitor to the A1. If it outperforms the Sony flagship product and it's not even considered to be Canon's flagship model, then that says everything you need to know


----------



## EOS 4 Life (Jul 15, 2021)

FrenchFry said:


> People have included their guesses for the R3 pricing in the thread below. It covers quite a big range...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I love the people who are complaining about the price already before we know it.


----------



## Billybob (Jul 15, 2021)

USMarineCorpsVet said:


> It's not meant to be a competitor to the A1. If it outperforms the Sony flagship product and it's not even considered to be Canon's flagship model, then that says everything you need to know


How do you know what Canon intends for the R3? Rarely do companies specifically identify their competition. However, the evidence of competition is clear. The cameras absolutely are in the same class. Given the similar specs--sports/action cameras with stacked sensors, 30fps burst rates, and blazing fast AF tracking differing significantly only in body style and resolution--the cameras are undoubtedly competitors. Moreover, until Canon releases a model superior to the R3--my money is on late 2022 at the earliest and more likely late 2023 or 2024--the R3 will be Canon's flagship.

And I have no idea how well it measures up to the Sony A1 (and neither do you unless you have early access; in which case, lucky you!). Thus, as stated, there is much I want to know about how well the R3 stacks up to competitors Sony A1 and Nikon Z9.


----------



## kennybroh (Jul 15, 2021)

EOS 4 Life said:


> @Canon Rumors Guy
> Why do you never include stacked sensor in your list of R3 features?


Like the stacked sensor, eye control is on the Canon site but never listed in CR's list of features either. Why is that?


----------



## Del Paso (Jul 15, 2021)

privatebydesign said:


> View attachment 198949


Thanks for the reassurance!
I was referring to the announced features of the R3, Eye-AF is always missing...


----------



## Hector1970 (Jul 15, 2021)

I wonder what weight reduction it will have on a 1 DX III (1440g).


----------



## Chaitanya (Jul 15, 2021)

Here is one interesting preview:


----------



## Joules (Jul 15, 2021)

Chaitanya said:


> Here is one interesting preview:


The video is just a summary of the known specs and commentary on what McKinnon thinks about them. No new information, he doesn't even have the camera, so 'interesting' only if you care about McKinnon.


----------



## Chaitanya (Jul 15, 2021)

Joules said:


> The video is just a summary of the known specs and commentary on what McKinnon thinks about them. No new information, he doesn't even have the camera, so 'interesting' only if you care about McKinnon.


Iris scanning for eye control is the interesting part, didnt know about that. If Canon really is going to deploy Iris scanning for Eye tracking then it might really be more accurate.


----------



## EOS 4 Life (Jul 15, 2021)

Joules said:


> 'interesting' only if you care about McKinnon.


You have just described most of his videos.
To be fair, a lot of people do seem to care about him.


----------



## Joules (Jul 15, 2021)

EOS 4 Life said:


> You have just described most of his videos.
> To be fair, a lot of people do seem to care about him.


I didn't mean it in any critical way, I just dislike it when people post a video without going into detail on why it is or isn't a waste of time to watch it. So having watched it myself, I just wanted to save those not interested in McKinnon the time.


----------



## Joules (Jul 15, 2021)

Chaitanya said:


> Iris scanning for eye control is the interesting part, didnt know about that. If Canon really is going to deploy Iris scanning for Eye tracking then it might really be more accurate.


That how it has been described in the patents on the technology at least. According to the patents, Canon actually keeps a record of the different users of a camera and saves their settings and tracking preferences on a per person basis. Using the iris scan to identify who uses the camera. But if that is just patent talk or actually implemented in the R3 is unknown as far as I'm aware.

The other interesting thing from those patents is that by detecting where the user is looking in a scene, a camera could learn their preferences. In a macro scene with a bug on a flower for example, both could be subjects to focus in but the users eye would allow the camera to detect their preferred subject. 

What I personally spaculated on in the thread about the tech was that they could also use the iris scan as a security feature, similar to fingerprint sensors in phones. That was not in any way part of the patents though, so although interesting, that's probably not coming in the R3.


----------



## EOS 4 Life (Jul 15, 2021)

Joules said:


> But if that is just patent talk or actually implemented in the R3 is unknown as far as I'm aware.


They kind of have to do what is in their patent or someone else could patent what they are actually doing.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Jul 15, 2021)

EOS 4 Life said:


> They kind of have to do what is in their patent or someone else could patent what they are actually doing.


Not necessarily. They could have filed a subsequent patent application on it that hasn't published yet (so we don't yet know about it), but gives them a priority date to protect their IP.


----------



## dba101 (Jul 16, 2021)

So it will track the car or the motorbike but which bit?? The bit you look at? That fine ? Wo...Or shall we just do that as normal? I’m interested. I need to catch up.


----------



## bernie_king (Jul 18, 2021)

I’m gonna buy one either way, but I think if I had my preference it would be the 30 megapixel over 45. I have an hour five for the 45 megapixel stuff, and once you get too far over 30 we have to start increasing shutter speeds more than usual For the higher resolution. It’s kind of a pain. I’d rather have 30 for action and 45 for static.


----------



## USMarineCorpsVet (Aug 2, 2021)

Rhey


Billybob said:


> How do you know what Canon intends for the R3? Rarely do companies specifically identify their competition. However, the evidence of competition is clear. The cameras absolutely are in the same class. Given the similar specs--sports/action cameras with stacked sensors, 30fps burst rates, and blazing fast AF tracking differing significantly only in body style and resolution--the cameras are undoubtedly competitors. Moreover, until Canon releases a model superior to the R3--my money is on late 2022 at the earliest and more likely late 2023 or 2024--the R3 will be Canon's flagship.
> 
> And I have no idea how well it measures up to the Sony A1 (and neither do you unless you have early access; in which case, lucky you!). Thus, as stated, there is much I want to know about how well the R3 stacks up to competitors Sony A1 and Nikon Z9.


Well they have stated already that the R3 holds a place between the R5 and 1DX3. So that's how Canon sees it and I have no reason to doubt their vision. At 24mpx, it's not even close to being on par with the A1..


----------

